# Auditory Processing Disorders and Social Anxiety



## Camille Katrina (Apr 1, 2011)

I know I discussed this in my greeting in a different thread, but I suffer from an auditory processing disorder. This has made socializing EXTREMELY difficult. It is hard to talk to someone when you are scrambling their words or have a delay between what is said and when you actually get it in your brain.

It is actually very annoying and it has been suggested to me by a psychologist that this is the cause of some of my own social anxiety. People used to call me stupid because I'd lose track of conversations or answer the wrong questions. Now I am afraid to answer the wrong way or say the wrong word.

It took about 30 years to diagnose me with this problem. I have lost count of the number of times I've had hearings tests that told me I had above average hearing and there was nothing wrong with me. My parents thought I was autistic. My teachers thought I was retarded. A psychologist misdiagnosed me with ADHD when I was nine. Then I started feeling like I was just lazy or crazy somehow.

There are a lot of websites out there that discuss what to do when your child has an auditory processing disorder, but a very few places for the backlash when you are not diagnosed until adulthood. Like social anxiety. [Maybe this should have been under rants.]

Anyway, is there anyone else out there running into these problems?


----------



## Steelfox (Nov 10, 2003)

I have an auditory processing disorder as well and I am slightly dyslexic. I have never actually been diagnosed with either but there is no question that I have issues. Growing up everyone just thought I was lazy and not trying hard enough. Like you my hearing is above average. My problem isn't hearing it is comprehending what I hear. Sometimes I hear words the person never even said or I will just hear gibberish. I have finally managed to convince my family that I have these issues so they are a little better at not getting upset with me when I don't understand what they are saying.


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes. I was diagnosed with auditory processing disorder when I was eight. In elementary school my teachers told me I had problems listening, didn't follow directions, ect. My parents thought I had a learning disabilty and finally I was diagnosed.

I know how difficult it is to have conversations with people. I think what I have the most trouble with is talking on the phone and having conversations in an area with a lot of distractions.

My parents were always very patient with me and just encouraged me to do my best in school but I don't think they understand how this has affected me socially.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, that sounds really difficult. I've never thought of having anything like this, and I've never been diagnosed. It sounds really familiar, though. I can relate to what most of you have said. If I have this, it's probably very mild. I can usually understand what people are saying, but I used to think I had a mild hearing problem, because people's words would get a little scrambled sometimes or I'd just hear gibberish. I had my hearing tested though, and the results said it was perfect. 
It happens more when I'm stressed or surrounded by too many noises.


----------

